# Issues with fairly new Toshiba with Windows 8.1



## guliver77

I apologise in advance if this is in the wrong place. I also apologise if this is 'bad form' or anything but I'm desperately trying to figure out how to solve my issues and have asked these questions on another website so rather than try and write it all out again I'm going to c+p what I've already written. I hope that's okay and not going to offend anyone!


I have a 3 month old Toshiba Satellite. A couple of weeks ago after a Windows Update it went a bit wonky, saying there were corrupt files. I ran sfc/scannow it found some things but couldn't fix them. I did chkdsk and sfc a couple more times after which it said all was okay but the Windows Update Troubleshooter thing still said there were corrupt files and I was getting the odd error and a few warnings in event viewer. Sick of fiddling with the thing I did system refresh - after which all seemed okay for a few days. (during which I chose to not look at event viewer - partly cause I was getting too stressed with it and partly in the hopes that after the refresh then having to install about 25 updates I'd give it some time to.. calm down or something!)

Yesterday - I noticed everything was running rather slow so I rebooted the machine, then everything was running extremely slowly. I checked task manager and it said disk use 100% and RAM use 94% although nothing was running save a webpage and task manager.
I was advised that the Skype app (which came pre-installed on the machine, has never had issues before and I have used all of once) was causing some problems, so I uninstalled that.
I ran Avast anti virus scan, nothing found. I tried to run sfc scan but it said "another servicing or repair operation is currently running. Wait for this to finish then run sfc again." Not a clue what that might have been. I tried a few times, wouldn't run. At this point I gave in for the night.

Today I have ran sfc scan - nothing found. Usage for disk, RAM and CPU are still high although varying a lot. Disk was even down at 0% for a while earlier.
I notice that Google Chrome is in the Task Manager 5 times, I don't think this is normal. I have one window open only. One of the listings is for the Chrome app, which I am not using. Avast is in there twice, once with the logo and once without, I don't know if that means anything.
About 4 times so far today my cursor has frozen for a few seconds.

There are a few errors and warnings in event viewer. I have a copy of this on skydrive and can put a link on here if anyone wants to see it.
In brief the warnings are
ESENT 532 (which viewer says is likely due to hardware problem.... yay....)
ESENT 507 (again, says probably hardware)
Kernel-PnP 219
2x DNS Client Events 1014

The errors are
Service Control Manager 7031 (terminated unexpectedly)
Application Error 1000 (TrustedInstaller.exe)
5x Application Hang 1002 (for wwahost.exe, and LiveComm.exe)
2x DistributedCOM 100010
2x Apps 5973

Those are all the ones since yesterday morning.

Sorry if that's too much info, or not enough! I'd be very grateful for any help - a new laptop shouldn't be this much hassle!! I phoned the Toshiba number as it's under warranty only for the guy to tell me he would have advised me to do anti virus scan, sfc scan, then check task manager - all of which I'd already done and if I wanted more 'in-depth' advice I could sign up for extended warranty for a one-off, easy payment of just £140!!!! Swines.

Thank you very, very much in advance! I can't tell you how grateful I will be if this can get sorted.

If restore to factory settings thing will 'magically' fix everything then just give me the word and I'll do it. I have backed up my files and any apps or programmes installed I don't care enough about to warrant putting up with these issues. Though the OS came preinstalled on the laptop so I don't have it on disc, don't know if I might need it if I do a reset. The OS is Windows 8.1.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2.


> have asked these questions on another website


I do not mean that there is anything wrong in seeking help in different places. However trying to follow advice in two places at once is not good practice, as it may be that advice received on one site, does not sit easily with that received on the other, In fact it can be that two people assisting are working against each other

3. I therefore suggest that you either continue to follow the advice you are receiving on the other site to a conclusion
OR if that has been run to a conclusion with no result, then you decide to follow the advice that may be offered here.


----------



## guliver77

Yes I understand that, it's good advice. As yet I have had no advice from either website though


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. You mention Avast - is that the anti-virus you are using and what AV came with the Toshiba as the free trial - AV


2. The symptoms could POSSIBLY be attributed to the use of a registry cleaning, make the computer go faster - sort of program - have you installed any such software please


3. What if anything do you have connected to the laptop - external devices


4. Another possible cause of the apparent problems could possibly be someone trying to tweak various settings - if not by the use of a 3rd party so called - make it go faster program - then manually by changing the start type of services etc.
Is this a possibility


----------



## guliver77

Yes, Avast is the anti virus I am using. The computer came with McAfee on it but when the free trial expired I removed it and downloaded Avast. (I uninstalled it then used the McAfee removal thing to make sure everything was removed. I forget what it was called.)

I have not installed any program that cleans the registry or anything like that. I've installed Avast and Chrome since the refresh, I believe that's all. Before that I had installed MediaGo for the Walkman but the refresh removed that.

I don't have any external devices connected to the laptop.

I'm not sure what services I might have tweaked.. I set up the Eco mode utility a while ago. I can't think what else.

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet

If you do start getting advice on the other site please give us the link for it so we can follow along.

Make sure you have all the latest drivers (install the chipset first) from Toshiba's web site (not that they are very good about making drivers available).

Try to resolve issues, if any, in the Action Center.

I doubt that Avast is causing any problem, but if it were me I'd uninstall it until getting this solved.

You're running chkdsk with error correcting, right? If you run it in read-only mode it may not find everything.

You may want to check memory (RAM) also. Perhaps there is a memory diagnostic built in.

I haven't actually done the following with 8.1 yet, but hopefully it's the same. In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.


----------



## guliver77

Hello and thank you for your help.

Yes, I will say if I get any other advice.

In the Action Centre there aren't any issues. It wants me to verify my identity to sync passwords with apps and things but I haven't done that. There is one important update that's appeared that I haven't done yet. There are also three optional ones; Silverlight, Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc wireless network adapter and Bing desktop.

As far as I know I was running chkdsk with error correcting. I'm new at all this really, learning as I go! I can remember looking into it before starting chkdsk. Can you tell me please what are the commands you would type in for each one? I might have written down somewhere what I did actually, I'll have a look.

How do I check the RAM?

The reliability monitor is new to me, I quite like it. It doesn't seem to tell me much more than event viewer though. On a few of the things I can click to check for a solution but it says it can't find anything. I have noticed though twice on 30th Jan and once on 31 Jan there are video hardware errors, it says a problem with video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly. But that error doesn't appear again after the 31st. There are quite a few Skype app errors, but I have uninstalled that now.

I'm looking on the Toshiba website for updates... I'm feeling a bit lost though. I have found a BIOS update there under 'Notebooks'. This may well be a blindingly stupid question; but is that the same as a laptop? I always thought it was a slightly different thing..
This may be better, I typed in the serial number on the laptop and selected Win 8.1 and it's found 36 drivers! That's a lot!
There's one BIOS update and one chipset utility. Should I download those? I'm nervous of doing anything now.


Is it normal for Chrome to be in the task manager so many times? I noticed a few days ago that Chrome was running slowly, taking ages to start up, but I couldn't figure out why. I'd forgotten about that once everything else also started running slowly!

Should I reinstall the Skype app? I don't really use it but it came on the machine and I figure it'd be better to figure out what's caused it to start crashing rather than just remove it and try to ignore it... maybe?

Thank you again.


----------



## TerryNet

Re: chkdsk
Open a Command Prompt (Admin), type *chkdsk /f* and press ENTER. Tell it yes when it asks if you want to run it on the next boot. The Command Prompt (Admin) is one of the options in the menu when you right click on the Start button.

Toshiba may have included a diagnostic for checking memory. Memtest86+ is a popular memory tester.

On the Toshiba web site you definitely want to search for your exact model or for the serial number. Read whatever they say about the BIOS update; I would not update it unless it seems to fix the current problem. Some or all the drivers may have separate 32- and 64-bit versions--if so, be sure to get the correct one.

Most people, I think, consider laptop and notebook to be the same thing. Others argue that one is larger or smaller than the other one. 



> Is it normal for Chrome to be in the task manager so many times?


I have no idea.



> Should I reinstall the Skype app?


It's up to you. It's still on my systems but I've never used it. I use the desktop Skype occasionally.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. The answer to Chrome in Task manager is YES it is normal to see four or five entries as indeed you would for IE
see screenshot - although from 7 which I am on at the moment the principle is the same


2. It is my recommendation that for testing purposes after you have completed the chkdsk etc, from the post of my colleague that you turn off Toshiba Eco Mode
Measure up the power savingsGiving you the ability to easily click it on and off your laptop, the Toshiba eco utility&#8482; helps you realize measurable energy savings with continuous use. It also activates a light showing you&#8217;re in the Eco Mode (only on models with an eco- button).I believe that when you open Eco Mode there is on the User Interface a simple click to check ON or OFF


3. You say that AFTER the system refresh all appeared to be OK for a few days.
You also say that since the system refresh you have installed AVAST and CHROME


4.I therefore recommend that you run the chkdsk already discussed - check the result of it, if you do not watch the actual check, by using Event Viewer, Windows logs, application and then the wininit entry for check disc
Then disable Eco Mocde - reboot and test it


5. If no better I recommend you uninstall AVAST and use the included Windows Defender - it is IMHO the better choice for Windows 8/8.1 - as against MANY if not all of the third party AV`s.
When you uninstall AVAST reboot and then check that Windows Defender is enabled


6. If still not different - You should also if you are NOT using the Windows firewall - uninstall any third party firewall and use the Windows one


6. I do NOT recommend at the moment that you reinstall Skype - lets leave the system as is and try ONLY the one aspect of change at a time.


NOTE was Chrome installed intentionally or did you not see the opt-out on the Avast Install


----------



## guliver77

That's a lot of advice, thank you VERY much for that. I will get on it in the morning.

Should I run chkdsk before I do anything else? (I haven't installed any updates from the Toshiba website or anything yet) Because if I should do it first then I was thinking I'd leave it to get on with that over night.

Thank you again!


----------



## TerryNet

I'd run the disk check first because if there are any defects they could interfere with anything else you do.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Indeed you must as my colleague says, as that will repair any file errors it finds
and as I said



> It is my recommendation that for testing purposes *after you have completed the chkdsk etc*, from the post of my colleague that you turn off Toshiba Eco Mode


etc.


----------



## guliver77

Thank you, I just wanted to double check before I did anything 
I'll start that off now.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am in the UK and it is 0048 I will be signing off shortly
However my good colleague TerryNet is on the far side of the pond from me and he may well be around.

I will be back about 1700 depending on weather - too wet to work outside I may be here earlier
If you post the results to date - one of us will reply as soon as we have the time

WHEN you have time post a copy and paste of the results of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

all you have to do is run the program and then copy and paste the windows of results to your post.


----------



## guliver77

Thanks again, I know I keep saying that but I really, really mean it!

I'm in the UK too and also off to bed now, I'm going to leave the chkdsk running overnight. I'll do that then run the program you've put on here tomorrow.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I would not leave it running overnight - it will not take too long. 
I always prefer to watch what is happening
ENSURE when you do run it you are on mains power


----------



## guliver77

Okay, I did chkdsk /f. Last time I did a chkdsk it took about 3 or 4 hours, last night it took about ten minutes! I saw it get to about 6% then left the room for a while. When I came back the computer was on the log in screen.
I have looked in the event viewer and I can't see chkdsk anywhere... does this mean it didn't find anything wrong?

I have turned off eco mode.

Is Windows defender really an ok anti virus thing to use? I am still using Windows firewall, I haven't installed any other firewall software.

Chrome was installed intentionally, I installed it before I installed Avast though... I don't remember seeing a thing in Avast for Chrome, could it have installed twice or is it clever enough to realise that you already have it?

I've found a thing on the computer called Windows Memory Diagnostic. I'll run that and see what happens then I'll get to the link you posted yesterday.

(Yes - I always thought that a notebook was slightly smaller than a laptop,)


----------



## etaf

follow this to find the chkdsk log .

Press the *Windows + R* keys to open the *Run* box, type *eventvwr.msc*, and hit the Enter key on your keyboard.
If prompted by the *User Account Control*, click on *Yes* (Windows 7/8) or *Continue* (Vista).
In the left pane of *Event Viewer*, double click on *Windows Logs* to expand it, then left click once on *Application* then right click on *Application* and select *Find*.
Type *wininit* into the *Find *box and click on *Find Next*.
When the search completes you should see the log displayed in the central pane, close the *Find* window.
In the right hand pane click on *Copy* and select *Copy details as text*.
Come back to this thread and right click in the message box and select *Paste*, the log should appear.
Add any other information asked for and submit the post.


----------



## guliver77

Hello,
I have followed your advice, it says "there is no event that contains the specified string."

I ran Windows Memory Diagnostic - no errors found. Booting the computer after it had done this was very slow.
On the up side there are no errors in event viewer, just the Kernel-PnP warning. On the down side disk use was way up there at 100% again. Though it seems to have 'calmed down' rather now.

I meant to ask before; why do you prefer to watch chkdsk happening? It doesn't say anything on my screen other than what percentage through the process it is.

Right, on to your link now. Sorry for all the posts, I'm typing things as I go along so I don't forget anything.

Thank you!


----------



## guliver77

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3971 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -2046 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 942897 MB, Free - 890943 MB;
Motherboard: Intel, PT10F
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

It says Antivirus Windows Defender, disabled - but I thought I'd point out that I still have Avast on here and turned on.
As per your earlier advice I will now go and uninstall Avast and turn Windows Defender on and see what happens.


----------



## guliver77

Okay, uninstalled Avast.

Boot up was very slow again. Task manager says disk use 100%. Sometimes pretty much constantly, then it drops, then goes up again, etc. (I was going to say it seems to be at 100% after start up for a while then calms down a bit, but as soon as I had decided that it shot up again, just to prove me wrong  )

I clicked on the Chrome logo in the task bar to get to here and started counting. It took 12 seconds from clicking the logo to having a window I could type in. It shouldn't take that long. 12 seconds sounds like a small thing to be quibbling over, but for opening an internet window it feels like an age!

No errors in event viewer, Kernel-PnP warning again though.

I no longer have Avast installed. Windows Defender is turned on. Though I did your system info thing again and it still says Windows Defender, disabled..

I was thinking of installing the Toshiba chipset update thing I found yesterday now but I think I'll err on the side of caution and do nothing until I hear from someone who knows better than me!

Thank you again, again!


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. The Windows Defender reported as disabled is a glitch in the TSG Info Utility, so if you know it is enabled then all is OK there
Yes it is quite adequate as an AV for Windows 8/8.1 and although you may if you wish, after we have completed the troubleshooting tests - return to Avast - many people use Defender with the additional support of Malwarebytes free version which does not provide any real time protection, but is a scan on demand.

2. Returning to chkdsk and the post from my colleague *etaf . *There are two possible causes, one is that you are not conducting the find now search on the application log and the other is that you are typing
*wininit* incorrectly.

If a chkdsk requires a reboot to run the search term is the stated *wininit*
See this for further guidance and try again please
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html

the important point is that when event viewer is open, you expand windows logs on the left pane and then click the application entry, when that log loads in the central window, you then follow the advice given to find the wininit entry

3. When you have tried again for the chkdsk results - from the desktop press Ctrl Alt Delete and then open task manager
if it opens in the simplified view, click the drop arrow on the bottom left More details
then click the startup tab n the top bar of task manager

see this for further explanation
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/5014-task-manager-open-windows-8-a.html

What is listed please as enabled.
Either send a screenshot or type them out if there are not too many

Screenshot.
1. with image on screen press the print screen key - on a laptop it may be an Fn key and print screen or shift and print screen
2. Open paint and click paste
3. Click select and drag mouse around the part of the image you wish
4. Click copy
5. click File and new - no need to save original
6. Click paste and the reselected image will appear
7. Click save as and select JPEG as file type
8. On reply click go advanced and follow instructions to attach


----------



## guliver77

Good gravy, I'm daft sometimes! I WAS misspelling it! I was missing an i! I'm so sorry about that. Here is the thing that it found:

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 08/02/2014 01:15:15
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Laptastic
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is TI31205500A.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
396800 file records processed.

File verification completed.
1947 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
465864 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 1162 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 1162 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 1162 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
34533 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37031832 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.
No further action is required.

965527551 KB total disk space.
53408800 KB in 155734 files.
133700 KB in 34534 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
532087 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
911452964 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
241381887 total allocation units on disk.
227863241 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 0e 06 00 ae e6 02 00 14 7f 05 00 00 00 00 00 ................
f5 04 00 00 3b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....;...........

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-02-08T01:15:15.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>3660</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Laptastic</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is TI31205500A.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
396800 file records processed.

File verification completed.
1947 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
465864 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 1162 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 1162 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 1162 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
34533 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37031832 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.
No further action is required.

965527551 KB total disk space.
53408800 KB in 155734 files.
133700 KB in 34534 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
532087 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
911452964 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
241381887 total allocation units on disk.
227863241 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 0e 06 00 ae e6 02 00 14 7f 05 00 00 00 00 00 ................
f5 04 00 00 3b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....;...........

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## guliver77

Does that tell you anything interesting? I'm only asking because I'm curious to know about these things.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Ask as much as you wish it is a pleasure to work with someone so appreciative and understanding

There are no problems on the chkdsk
Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.
No further action is required.
0 KB in bad sectors.

One would not expect bad sectors on a relatively new drive, there could have been file errors but all is in order.

I though as I said that wininit was the _*likelly cauzse*_


> the other is that you are typing
> wininit incorrectly.


----------



## guliver77

I think I have attached the image of the task manager screen.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am unfamiliar with these Toshiba items - maybe my colleague has knowledge.
Did you disable that Eco utility as I suggested

It is my recommendation that for testing purposes after you have completed the chkdsk etc, from the post of my colleague that you turn off Toshiba Eco Mode
Measure up the power savingsGiving you the ability to easily click it on and off your laptop, the Toshiba eco utility™ helps you realize measurable energy savings with continuous use. It also activates a light showing you're in the Eco Mode (only on models with an eco- button).I believe that when you open Eco Mode there is on the User Interface a simple click to check ON or OFF
*My post 9 refers*


----------



## guliver77

I am very appreciative! But surely it's the people who are helping me who are being understanding about all this, not me 
Whilst I'm very frustrated with the computer I do find it all rather interesting really. I wish I understood how these things worked better.

With the Eco Utility thing; I can't explain it. I did turn it off. I have the thing open again now, it says eco mode: off and eco charge mode: off. Why it's still in the start up thing I have no idea.


----------



## guliver77

Side note: I had a bit of a panic the other day trying to figure out why the computer got to 80% then said plugged in: not charging, until I realised it was because eco charge mode was turned on! Silly things.

Windows Defender has just started downloading an update. I hate it when things do things without asking you first. It probably doesn't matter, but being a change on the computer I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## TerryNet

I always set Windows Update to notify me of available updates but let me choose if and when to download and install. In Windows 8/8.1 Windows Defender updates are lumped in with Windows Updates.


----------



## guliver77

I have windows update set to the same thing; notify me but let me chose. Perhaps it's because a message popped up from the Windows Defender thing in the bottom right telling me there was an update; I clicked on it, it opened Windows Defender, then started downloading it straight away.


----------



## Macboatmaster

When it has completed the update of the virus definitions and any other updates it finds please do this
go back to Task manager and disable the Eco Mode.


The open Defender and run a quick scan - the first scan although it is the quick scan will take sometime
If it finds anything please post the details


I have had a look at the startup items and there is nothing there that would have any greatly adverse effect on the loading times - I think apart from Eco Mode we should leave them as is for the time being. However I would readily concede on this point to one of my colleagues


----------



## guliver77

When you say any other updates it finds - should I do all the updates in Windows update?
There are two important and three optional updates.

(I got side-tracked there trying to fix my old laptop which is also broken. It's like a laptop factory in here! I'm using the old one as a learning device now. It's very old and decrepit)


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well - I select which of the updates I wish to install but of course that requires you to know which you need
You can more than likely forget the optional ones for the time being

*Tell us what they are and we will tell you if you need them*
If you have it configured to install driver updates my advice is do not accept them from windows


----------



## guliver77

If I have it configured to install driver updates? I have no idea. And if I do; why not accept them from Windows? Where should you accept them from? I ask a lot of questions, I know.

The important updates are:
Definition Update for Windows Defender, interestingly...
and Security Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player. 

Optional ones are; Silverlight, Qualcomm Atheros wireless network adapter and Bing Desktop.

Thank you!


----------



## Macboatmaster

install the two important - the flash player update security and updates for adobe reader if you have it and java if you have it should always be installed as they are when out of date security weaknesses

The Bing should not be installed unless you especially wish to use the Bing from Microsoft personally I do not like it
If you select the update and then right click it you may then click hide and it will not be offered again

The wireless card driver in my opinion should not be installed from the one offered from windows they do, good as I think they are sometimes offer the wrong driver especially indeed for wireless adapters

After you have installed those we will change the system so that it does not offer you driver updates
IF THERE is a driver update for that wireless adapter offered from Toshiba for YOUR laptop then that is the place to install it - not from Windows.

Silverlight - unlikely you need it 
http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/what-is-silverlight/


----------



## Macboatmaster

Re driver updates from windows
go control panel
devices and printers
right click the computer icon
it will likely have your name on it
click device installation settings
you will immediately see what I mean about windows offering driver updates.


Drivers are always best updated, from the Toshiba site in the case of the original equipment or from the manufacturer if for instance you installed some external network adapter. etc.


----------



## guliver77

Sorry for the delay again - I keep having to go places and do things.

I've done the important updates. I was thinking, after I did the system refresh I had to install about 25 updates. I did have a look at them, but not really knowing what I really needed and what I didn't I installed everything. I did them separately and created a restore point now and then to be cautious, but still.
I'll look on the Toshiba website now, see if they have an update for that wireless adapter. I never installed the chipset update from their website yesterday, should I do that now too? 

I have had a reply on the other website I posted this question in. It says I should restore to factory settings then re-apply all the Windows updates. I'm saying because you said I should


----------



## guliver77

On the Toshiba website there are three wireless Lan drivers. 1 Realtek, 1 Intel and 1 Atheros. I'm assuming the only one I need is the Atheros one?

I have disabled the eco utility thing from the list of start up programs.

The quick scan is done now. It's all green and says last scan was done at 20:42 so I'm assuming it didn't find anything, other wise it would be red or something, right?
I haven't downloaded anything from the Toshiba website yet though.

Would doing a restore factory settings thing really sort it out do you think? Or would I just run into the same issues again? Since my computer was running fine for a few months until some Windows update seemed to make it go wonky. Perhaps I'm just being attracted by the prospect of a magical fix.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes you only need the Atheros one, but I do not thi9nk that is the problem, it was only a case of ensuring that any vital windows updates were done.

I think I am correct in saying that you have already refreshed windows - that is basically a reinstall of the operating system and that is why after you did so you had the 25 or so updates to install

I also think that you said that after the refresh it was Ok for a time and then started to show signs of errors again

If you have on that computer the recovery partition then when the suggestion is made on the other site to 
restore the laptop to it's "like new" settings and re-apply all the Windows updates 
you will end up with the laptop as it was when you first received it and all your personal data and anything else you have installed since will be gone

The only way to secure that is to back it up first to an external drive and then reinstall it after.

If the problem is of a file nature or something you have installed - maybe without your knowledge then this recover to factory condition will solve the problem.

If there is a problem with some hardware on the computer - it will not of course.

On the evidence available were it to be me I would wait a while before I went along the path of a recovery from the hard drive partition.

On the user manual that came with your computer there should be instructions of how you may recover and also the creation of recovery discs etc.

I now recommend you download the FREE malwarebytes
NOT the trial edition
The free malwarebytes is a scan on demand only.
The trial edition is an active AV program and you do not want this as you have Windows Defender

Here is the download site and then run a quick scan
https://www.malwarebytes.org/
Please report the results - if it finds anything


----------



## guliver77

I'm quite happy to do whatever you advise me to do.
I've downloaded the Malwarebytes thing, the installation wizard says I should close everything and disable anti virus and firewall before continuing. The Toshiba wireless update is still downloading though, so I'll wait until that's done then install the Malwarebytes.
(I could only see two download links; one 'buy pro now' and one 'free version download'. I clicked free version, I couldn't see anything about a free trial anywhere. I hope I clicked the right thing. I hope I don't sound totally clueless, I'm just being very careful about making sure I'm doing the right thing.)


----------



## Macboatmaster

NO you are doing great it is the free version you want -
They have changed the page slightly it used to advertise a free trial of the purchased version but I see that is now on another page
https://coinbase.com/checkouts/9f268aa19a82f3430f45389f886a72b7


----------



## guliver77

Okay, the wireless update from Toshiba is done. It downloaded a zipped folder which I unzipped then double clicked on the thing (I keep saying 'thing' for lack of the correct words to use! Is it a program, an application... who knows  ) Then what looked like an installation wizard popped up, installed some things, now I assume it's updated. I'm wondering if the unzipped file should stay on the computer or if it can be deleted?

I have ran the Malwarebytes scan, no malicious items were detected.

I hope you're not getting too bored with all of this yet.


----------



## Macboatmaster

You can leave it for the time being - the download folder


Instead of using Google chrome - try opening IE when you have it open, click Tools, click Internet options, on the general tab in the white box - whatever is the home page make a note of it and then delete it and type
google.com
and then click apply and OK


reboot and then open IE again and see if that loads quicker


----------



## TerryNet

Could you forgive my loss of concentration and give us a short summary of current conditions? In particular ...

Is it running slow in general, or is it just Chrome that's slow?
Can you connect by Wi-Fi?
Can you connect by ethernet?
If you can connect by both is either faster?


----------



## guliver77

Hello again,
The whole thing is running slow, particularly on start up. Though it does seem to behave once it's been running for a while. I kept getting errors and warnings in the event viewer. I kept getting disk use at 100% in task manager.
I am connected to wifi, I don't have an wired internet connections so I don't know about ethernet (I think that's ethernet connection is for?)

I'll do the IE thing now.


----------



## guliver77

Okay, I have done that. I'm using IE now.


On reboot the computer was very slow to start up. IE opened at first okay I think but it took quite a while to load this page.
I have no errors in event viewer, but two warnings. Kernel-Pnp 219 and DNS Client Events 1014.


----------



## TerryNet

Please give us the link, or your PC's exact model, or its serial number so that we can see what drivers Toshiba has there. Also, which ones other than the Atheros wireless have you installed?


----------



## Macboatmaster

We need to know a little more about 
Kernel-Pnp 219 and DNS Client Events 1014.

If you know how to do it go to event viewer find the warning reports and for each open it and then on event viewer click copy in the right hand pane - copy details as text - and paste the results to your reply


also please open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
ipconfig /all
when you have that result
right click the top bar of cmd prompt
click edit, click select all
the window will change to white
right click the top bar again click edit and click copy
and paste that to your reply




Please also of course provide the details as requested by my colleague.


----------



## guliver77

I haven't installed anything from Toshiba yet apart from the Atheros wireless driver update.

Here is the link to their website, if it works ok. http://www.toshiba.co.uk/innovation/jsp/supportMyProduct.do?service=UK

You can then select the OS. I went for Windows 8.1-64 bit but there is also a Windows 8.1 - update.
In case the link doesn't work my serial number is 9D213809S.

Thank you.


----------



## guliver77

The two warnings are:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
Date: 08/02/2014 23:34:58
Event ID: 219
Task Category: (212)
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Laptastic
Description:
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}" />
<EventID>219</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>212</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-02-08T23:34:58.810373200Z" />
<EventRecordID>3764</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="188" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Laptastic</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
43
SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice
3221226341
14
\Driver\WudfRd
0
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## guliver77

and:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Date: 08/02/2014 23:23:47
Event ID: 1014
Task Category: (1014)
Level: Warning
Keywords: (268435456)
User: NETWORK SERVICE
Computer: Laptastic
Description:
Name resolution for the name forums.techguy.org timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client" Guid="{1C95126E-7EEA-49A9-A3FE-A378B03DDB4D}" />
<EventID>1014</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>1014</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4000000010000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-02-08T23:23:47.182346200Z" />
<EventRecordID>3721</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="856" ThreadID="4636" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Laptastic</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-20" />
</System>
<EventData>
forums.techguy.org
128
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## guliver77

That first warning I get frequently, 6 times in the last 24 hours.


----------



## guliver77

Here is the other thing you asked for:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptastic
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-DB-30-1F-C3-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-DB-30-1F-94-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-DB-30-1F-94-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::19fb:778f:566d:330a%7(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 February 2014 23:33:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 February 2014 23:33:47
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 128244528
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-DA-28-2C-54-BE-F7-5F-1F-1C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : CN02.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8172/8176/8178 PCI-E F
ast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-BE-F7-5F-1F-1C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:c1d:3d5e:3f57:fffa(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1d:3d5e:3f57:fffa%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385875968
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-DA-28-2C-54-BE-F7-5F-1F-1C
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## TerryNet

If you haven't already tell Windows to keep its dirty hands off your device drivers--Macboatmaster gave directions somewhere above.

Suggest that you download and install (at least the first two below):

Chip Set Utility (date last modified 14/10/13) Do this first.
Accelerometer Utilities
Card Reader Controller (date last modified 27/01/14)
DTS Studio Sound (not sure about this one)
Display Driver (check to see if you have nVidia or Intel)
Display Tool (this apparently is a utility; not sure just what it does)
HDD Protection Utility
Intel Management Engine Interface
LAN Driver
Rapid Storage Technology Driver
Registry Patch (never heard of something like this, but I guess it's valuable)
Sound Driver
Toshiba Function Key Utility
Toshiba Recovery Media Creator (if you haven't already created a set of Recovery DVDs)
Toshiba System Driver (I have no idea what this is, but could be important)
Touch Pad Driver (check to see if you have Synaptics or Alps Electric)

After this system is working satisfactorily, and if you want to use them, Eco Utility, Hardware Setup, PC Health Monitor, Service Station, TEMPRO

I've never seen such a mess. Wouldn't you think that with the serial number they should know which wireless, which touchpad, etc., they installed in the thing? I've never been even tempted to buy Toshiba, and I'm not sure I'd even accept a free one.


----------



## guliver77

Tell Windows to keep its dirty hands off my device drivers? Ha ha! I like that.
I had forgotten about that part though, I'll get on it now.


Then I'll get onto installing the Toshiba updates you recommend. It does seem a bit odd that they don't know which wireless etc things I have, I thought that. But my last laptop was a Toshiba (my first ever laptop, got it so long ago now I don't have a clue what the reasons behind my choice were) and now my new one is a Toshiba for no other reason than it was the best price I could find for what I was after. What is it about them that puts you off so much?
Not that my current situation is exactly a glowing recommendation for them! I have two, neither of them are working properly!


----------



## guliver77

Okay, I've clicked 'No, let me chose what to do' then 'Never install driver software from Windows Update'. Is that correct?
Then there is a box to tick: 'Automatically get the device application and information provided by your device manufacturer.'
Could you tell me please whether it should be ticked or not and also what exactly does it mean?


----------



## TerryNet

> What is it about them that puts you off so much?


Top of the list is their web support. Usually you have trouble finding many drivers at all, and back when Intel had to update their XP wireless drivers practically every week Toshiba was often a month or two behind on making their changes available. And then there's the wonderful TV I have that has a 5 to 10 second delay when changing channels.



> Okay, I've clicked 'No, let me chose what to do' then 'Never install driver software from Windows Update'. Is that correct?


Yes.

I have no idea what 'Automatically get the device application and information provided by your device manufacturer.' really means, and don't recall what setting I have, and think it's probably not very important one way or the other. Maybe Macboatmaster can enlighten us both.


----------



## guliver77

I do like to keep you updated, I know. But I've installed the chipset thingie. During installation it told me to close everything else, which I did, then afterwards out of interest I clicked on Chrome instead of IE.... it came up quite quickly this time. IE wasn't going all that quickly before, it failed to load a page properly, that's why I thought I'd see what happened with Chrome again.

A 5 to 10 second delay when changing channels does sound very irritating. I've never had anything Toshiba apart from the two laptops. I always had a soft spot for Sony... am I opening myself up to ridicule?

Right, on to update number two.


----------



## guliver77

I'm back again. I can't find anything to download for Accelerometer Utilities.
What are Accelerometer Utilities?

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet

Whoops, my mistake. Accelerometer Utilities are listed for Windows 8 64-bit, not for Windows *8.1* 64-bit. Sorry.


----------



## guliver77

That's alright. I'll get onto the next update now.

When I booted up the machine today it started up reasonably quickly. Not the almost instant-access machine it was, but still better than it has been recently. When I clicked on Chrome though that still took a while, though not as long as it has done before.
I have no errors or warnings so far today. So it's looking a bit better I think!

I'll do another Toshiba update then reboot it again and see what happens.

One question though, having told Windows not to look for driver updates, what if I totally forget to check? I'm guessing it's a bit easier cause I have a Toshiba laptop with nothing plugged into it so I only have to check the Toshiba website? How often should I check there for things? And, well, you guys know exactly what updates you want, but I don't know about things like that. How do you learn about such things? (Okay, so that wasn't just one question!)

Thank you again!


----------



## TerryNet

With drivers I usually go by "if it ain't broke don't fix it." If I'm satisfied with performance I seldom update a driver. On the other hand if I'm having trouble with something specific (e.g., Wi-Fi) then I look for a driver update as one of the first troubleshoot/fix attempts. Most of these are pretty obvious--sound driver for sound problem, display driver for display problem, etc.

The general slowness you reported sounds like a possible cause is incorrect chipset drivers. That "insight" is based on experience, both personal and through threads here.

Since the order of installation can be important I suggest that you now re-install the wireless driver.


----------



## guliver77

Sorry about this, but on my computer in display device it says; Intel HD Graphics 4000. So does that mean I want to download the Intel Display Driver from Toshiba (as opposed to the nVidia one)?
Again, sorry for the probably dumb questions, I just want to make sure I do it right,
Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, Intel.


----------



## guliver77

Reinstall the Wireless driver? Why? I only installed that yesterday. And when you say reinstall do you mean just double click again on the thing I downloaded yesterday?


----------



## TerryNet

> Reinstall the Wireless driver? Why?


Yes, because sometimes the networking (and other) drivers do not work properly unless they are installed *after *the correct chipset drivers. If the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer does not specify a specific order for installing drivers always install the chipset first. And, anytime I've seen a specific order specified the chipset were first.


----------



## guliver77

Okay, I have done that. I just double clicked on what I had downloaded yesterday again. I hope that's okay. 
Doing the display driver now. It says 1 hour left! It's going to take a while to do everything.


----------



## guliver77

I know I'm such a pain.. but the download thing said an hour, then 2 hours, then 3, then 4! Then back to 1 again. Then suddenly it looked like it was done. I clicked on the thing to open it and it says; "Windows cannot open the folder. The Compressed (zipped) folder ..... is invalid"
(I put dots instead of typing out the zip file location for quickness)

What did I do!? (sorry!)


----------



## guliver77

I don't know if it's important or related or not but I have a warning in the event log now too:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Date: 09/02/2014 13:34:57
Event ID: 1014
Task Category: (1014)
Level: Warning
Keywords: (268435456)
User: NETWORK SERVICE
Computer: Laptastic
Description:
Name resolution for the name isatap.Home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client" Guid="{1C95126E-7EEA-49A9-A3FE-A378B03DDB4D}" />
<EventID>1014</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>1014</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4000000010000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-02-09T13:34:57.183464500Z" />
<EventRecordID>3799</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="944" ThreadID="3876" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Laptastic</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-20" />
</System>
<EventData>
isatap.Home
128
02000000C0A80001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## TerryNet

You didn't do anything wrong with the download. Try it again after ...

Try a free public DNS server. (If you need it note the link at the top with instructions on changing the DNS server.)


----------



## guliver77

I have no idea what any of that means... sorry.


----------



## guliver77

I tried to download it via IE instead of Chrome, just in case. Same problem though. I opened the location, told it to extract files, it says there's nothing in there.
You'll have to explain to me about public DNS servers if you don't mind. I'm sorry.

I'll try and download a different update in the meantime.

Thank you very much


----------



## TerryNet

A Dynamic Name System (DNS) server is a computer that accepts a URL (e.g., www.google.com) and returns an actual IP address that is needed to find a web site. Typically we use whichever one is assigned by our ISP. Sometimes that server is overloaded and slow or suffering some other problem. This is one thing that could cause the error you quoted in post # 70: "Name resolution for the name isatap.Home *timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded*."

A public DNS server is one that is available for anyone to use. Often some of them will be faster or better than our ISP assigned one and others will be far worse (too far away, for example). It's worth trying one, or several, as you can always revert to the normal ISP one.


----------



## guliver77

I downloaded Intel Management Engine Interface while I was waiting, now there's an Intel Manageability Engine Firmware Recovery Agent open which is checking for updates..


----------



## guliver77

I have to be honest and say I feel totally out of my depth with the changing the DNS thing. That's a long list of things in the link you posted. In the link on there for how to change your DNS server settings - it might as well be in a foreign language.
I'm also terrified of mucking something up and causing even more problems.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Re the driver updates and your question re the device applications and info box
http://www.microcentertech.com/tech_center/DB/read_article.php?faqid=./HowTos/HOW5006661B.htm

You can leave it checked - it applies to the connection of a new device. If the device complies with the criteria set by Microsoft then when you connect the device, the info from the device manufacturer would be available on the screen - downloaded to your computer from the checked box

2. Re the DNS setting it can be confusing
Go Control Panel Network and Sharing Centre on left pane click change adapter settings select the wireless adapter - when you have that open scroll down to the Internet Protocol Version 4 TCP/IPv4
then click the properties button
what is showing please for IP and DNS are they both checked - automatically


----------



## guliver77

Hello!

Thank you for that.

Yes, they are both checked for obtain IP and DNS addresses automatically.

I have to go out for a while now - I want to stay here and fiddle with my computer! I will be back later and then I'll follow any advice I may have gotten in the mean time!

Thank you, as always!


----------



## Macboatmaster

when you come back post and I will guide you through setting that dns


----------



## guliver77

I'm back finally, but it's rather late now. Thank you very much for offering to guide me through setting the DNS. I'm sorry it's so late (visiting family; it always seems to take longer than you intended!)
If you're on here and free at any point while I'm on too I'd be very grateful if you could guide me through setting it up.

Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Ready and waiting


----------



## guliver77

Hello,
I didn't think I would hear from you this evening. Does it not take long? I know it's getting late, I don't know if you have to be up for work in the morning or anything, I can wait til another time.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am OK - In work only when I want to - day off today Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday - doing a bit Thurs
Go first to the notifications area on the right of the desktop and there you should see the bars of the wireless connection - check there first that you are connecting to the correct wireless signal and not by chance to some insecure network that you have picked up - as that would account for the slow connection of course


----------



## guliver77

Nope, it's on my internet connection.

Whilst we're in the area; could you tell me please what is "Flight mode"? I have that turned off. (I remember turning it off, I can't remember why though! I must have read something somewhere.)


----------



## Macboatmaster

That is as it should be it is for using on an aeroplane
flight mode so there is no chance of it interfering with the aircraft electronics

Go Control Panel network and sharing - click as you did before change adapter settings
when that page opens what adapters are actually shown there and which of them are enabled
if it does not say disabled it is enabled

So please tell me what you have shown there


----------



## guliver77

I have:
Bluetooth Network Connection 2 - not connected
Ethernet - network cable unplugged
WiFi - SKYCA23F (that's the one that's enabled)

Is that what you mean?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes - so I take it you are with SKY - 
right click the Bluetooth and click disable
right click the Ethernet and click disable
click once to select the wifi and then on the top bar click view status of this connection - you may need to click the right arrows on the bar to see that option

Are all bars green and what is the stated speed


----------



## guliver77

I am with Sky yes.
All the bars are green and speed is 54.0 Mbps

I have no frame of reference - is that a decent speed?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes
on that same page click wireless properties button what boxes are checked please


----------



## guliver77

I have;
client for microsoft networks
file and printer sharing for microsoft networks
QoS packet scheduler
link-layer topology discovery mapper I/O driver
link-layer topology discovery responder
internet protocol version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
internet protocol version 4 (TCP/IPv4)


----------



## Macboatmaster

Sorry you have wrong box go back to where you had the adapters and you clicked view status of this connection and then on that window click wireless properties button - you should then have a window with connection - what is checked there and another tab - security


----------



## guliver77

I was just typing in what it says in the wireless properties box when it said I wasn't connected to the internet any more... I looked in the devices window cause it was still open, it said wifi was disabled. I enabled it, now it's working again. That's weird. It's never happened before and I didn't click on anything. Apart from anything else I was typing in here when it happened and the last two windows I were looking in before that were after that one (ie: WiFi status then WiFi properties) Possibly it was me doing something accidentally, but I didn't think so and I thought it best to mention it.

Anyway. There is only one box ticked in the Wireless properties window. It says; connect automatically when this network is in range.


----------



## guliver77

I meant to apologise too - I had clicked on just 'properties' rather than 'wireless properties'. But you probably know that already


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers cannot understand that disconnection
The purpose of the check was to ensure that you did not have checked - search for other networks as I had a suspicion that you may have been connecting to something other than your SKY

Go please now to the properties you went to before in error
last time when we were checking that IP address and DNS were set automatic we checked that on the IPV4 protocol this time please check what it says on the IPV6 protocol


----------



## guliver77

It says get addresses automatically for them both in that one too.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers
Nearly finished the checks
Come out of there and go Control Panel admin tools
then click services then scroll to 
WLAN Auto config
what is start type please and is service running


----------



## guliver77

It is start type automatic and running.


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK last job
Go back to properties for IPV4
go to the window where you had the IP and DNS
In the lower window where it says 0btain automatically for DNS click to check 
Use the following DNS server addresses
in the top box of the two
type
8 8 8 8 that is one 8 in each of the spaces
in the second line
type
8 8 8 4
then click OK and exit out of that with a close as well
NOTE CORRECTION - in second line 8 8 4 4 SORRY
Reboot the computer and check again to see how IE opens


----------



## guliver77

Would it be awfully rude of me if I asked if it's okay to do that tomorrow? Because I'm really sleepy and need to get to bed now.
I don't want to seem unappreciative.

I'll do that tomorrow, then reboot the machine then post on here and say what happened?

Thank you very much for all of your help though.


----------



## Macboatmaster

No problem - good night
Please DO NOT worry - I know you expressed concern earlier but if it does not work you simply recheck automatically


----------



## guliver77

Okay,
I have done that. IE opened more slowly this time. 


Sorry!


----------



## Macboatmaster

In that case go back to that setting and recheck the box - automatically acquire DNS that is all you need to do as you will see that when you do so the 8 8 8 8 and the 8 8 4 4 you typed are automatically deleted.

Are you opening IE from the tiles on the UI or from the desktop


----------



## guliver77

Automatically box is rechecked.


I don't have a tile or a desktop shortcut for IE as it happens, I search for it using the charm and click on it from there.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Go to the ie where you click on it, this time right click on it and you should see on the bottom of the screen pin to start and pin to taskbar
Please do so
Reboot and then open IE from the taskbar of the desktop
so from the desktop you press the windows key and then type - I know there is no place to type
Internet 
you probably will not get further than that when it appears
you then right click it and as I said pin
You then reboot and open IE from the taskbar


----------



## guliver77

Will do that now.

Just saw something I thought I should mention. I just checked in the event viewer and I have one error from quarter past 6 last night, says LocationProvider - 2006; there was an error with the windows location provider database. And 12 errors all from around half 1 this afternoon, they are all the same and say Schannel - 36887; A fatal alert was received from the remote endpoint. The TLS protocol defined alert code is 40.

I also have three warnings from today and three from yesterday. Including the same Kernel-PnP one again. Let me know if you'd like more info on those.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I do NOT have any idea as to why that windows location error should occur
I have to admit I know very little about it

The location data is sent to Microsoft to improve the quality of the services they offer insofar as relates to your geographical location

It cannot be anything connected with setting those DNS addresses as, you had done so.

It could possibly be connected with what appears to be the poor state of the wireless connection

*Location Provider accuracy*

The Windows Location Provider uses data from Wi-Fi access points to calculate latitude and longitude. Locations calculated from Wi-Fi data are accurate to within 350 meters in urban areas. 
When Wi-Fi data is not available, the Windows Location Provider uses IP address resolution to get approximate location with an accuracy of 50 kilometers.

Please complete that test of opening IE from the pinned application - when you will have the more traditional - so to speak - browser screen.

I am coming to the conclusion that it is NOT the computer, but your wireless connection
Do other computers in the house use the same connection eg SKY and do they have any problems
Is it possible to take the laptop to a friends house and connect to their wireless

Does your SKY connection only allow wireless or can you connect hard wired


----------



## guliver77

I have IE from the taskbar now. It's pretty much the same. It's not great but it's alright. I tried Chrome to compare, I think they're about equal at this point.

I do have other computers - one very old laptop which isn't very good to use as a comparison and a desktop machine which I don't use very often. What could I do on that machine to see if it has any issues? I ask because my new laptop was loads faster than that (or at least it was until recently) the desktop has always been on the slow side.

If it is a problem with the wireless connection how would that be making my computer run slowly generally? Or the errors and Kernel-PnP warnings or the disk running at 100%? (I hope that doesn't sound like I'm being belligerent or anything, it was meant as a genuine question)

This is going to sound really bad - I don't really have anyone who's internet connection I can use! I recently moved to a totally new area and the only people I really know so far are some relatives who don't have internet access!

I have only ever used the Sky via wireless connection, I don't know if I can plug a wire in. There's the router plugged into the wall.. that's all I know.


----------



## guliver77

That Schannel error has happened another 16 times since my first post about them.


----------



## guliver77

I have the kernel-PnP warning again, that seems to happen on just about every boot up.

Out of interest; the warnings I got before were: Tcpip - 4230; TCP/IP has chosen to restrict the congestion window for several connections due to a network condition. This could be related to a problem in the TCP global or supplemental configuration and will cause degraded throughput. 
And the other was a DNS Client Events one.

I'm erring on the side of telling you everything


----------



## Macboatmaster

If the modem/router has Ethernet ports on it - may well be coloured yellow, then that is where you connect the Ethernet cable and of course then to the laptop

Numerous posts exist re the channel error, but although I have not experience of it - it appears it has usually been related to other problems 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...0/63a19616-3197-4545-9e3a-a9e9742cb2fc?page=2

I suggest NOT, that I am not more than willing to continue, that we are now on post 108 and appear not to be making a lot of progress

None of the changes I have recommended can account for what is occurring - as most of what has been done was only checks and the changes re the DNS have been put back as they were

The only other change I remember was disabling the unused Ethernet and the Bluetooth
Go back and re-enable those just to be sure

Then I recommend with regret that you take the necessary precautions regarding your data etc and start again with a recovery from the system partition.

The procedure I think is described on page 100 of your user manual

I feel very disheartened mainly for you that I now recommend this procedure, but I do not see any other definite way forward


----------



## guliver77

Okay, I have enabled those.

When you say recovery from the system partition - do you mean do the restore to factory settings thing rather than the system refresh that I did last time? I don't know anything about partitions really. As to necessary precautions regarding my data; I've backed up files and photos to skydrive but that's all. Do I need to do anything else? Someone said something a while ago about creating recovery DVDs I think but I don't know what that is really or how to do it.

If I do restore to factory settings will I need the OS on a disc or anything? Because I don't have that as it came preinstalled on the laptop. Also, after I do that what should my first course of action be afterwards? Tell Windows not to update drivers and then try and download the update from the Toshiba website that won't work currently and see if it'll install properly?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Creating the recovery media is one of two steps
Firstly you can create recovery media that copies the recover to factory condition from the partition on the hard drive, so that if for some reason you cannot access the drive in the normal way then you can restore from the recovery media


That procedure again is as explained in your manual - DO you have this - supplied with the computer
I have downloaded it from the Toshiba site


Not directly dealt with there, but the second type of recovery media is a complete image of the computer saved to an external drive, so that you may then recover to whatever the state of the computer was when the image was created.


Clearly it is no use creating such image now as you would NOT want to recover to its present state


YOU will NOT need the operating disc as you will recover from the partition and the laptop will be back as it was when it was first sold.


I could type another page here of guidance as to how to proceed but it is easier for you and for me if you refer to the manual for how to proceed.
When you have them recovered - yes you will need to visit windows updates
I would NOT update drivers unless there is a problem indicated


ENSURE you are on mains power.


----------



## guliver77

Yes I have the user manual. Not a hard copy but the laptop has a copy of it on which I can read through.
I'm nervous about doing it though.

Do you mind if I ask a slightly unrelated question? I'm trying to find out the serial number of the old laptop as the sticker has worn off. I typed in 'wmic bios get serialnumber' and it says error, the specified module could not be found. If that's a whole other issue I'd need to start a new thread for then just say, that's fine. I just thought I'd ask in case there was a simple answer.

Thank you.

I'll try and build up the nerve to do the reset thing a little later on.


----------



## Macboatmaster

If you do mean the serial number as against the product key number on the Microsoft COA label, then I do not have a clue as to how you would find it, but if it is so old that it is now effectively no longer supported by way of driver updates etc. It is really a matter of little relevance, as the manufacturers site will display the drivers for the model number.


----------



## guliver77

It does have the model number... but I get to Satellite L30 then get stuck. I know mine is an L30, but then it wants to know if it's an L30-101 or L30-105 etc etc and I have no idea. It's irritating. In the system info all it says is L30. I'll keep looking or possibly, as you say it's such an old machine, it may be worth not bothering if there won't be any updates to find anyway.

Right, I'll get back to learning how to create recovery media later on. Thank you again.


----------



## guliver77

I'm sorry to ask more questions, but I'm trying to create the recovery media now but it says I need a USB stick that holds 16 GB and the largest I have is only 4GB. That's a heck of a difference!
So, I'm wondering do I really need to create the recovery media before I do the system reset thing? I'm guessing you're going to say yes to that, but doesn't the hard drive have a recovery partition in it or something?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I know this is very involved for you but the answer is this



> Creating the recovery media is one of two steps
> Firstly you can create recovery media that copies the recover to factory condition from the partition on the hard drive, so that if for some reason you cannot access the drive in the normal way then you can restore from the recovery media


There is no reason to suspect at this time that it will not recover from the partition.
If the worse case scenario occurred then you would have to purchase from Toshiba the recovery discs

If you do not wish to take that chance then you will have to purchase a larger flash pen

Again I suggest you read page 98 onwards of your manual


----------



## Macboatmaster

I mentioned earlier about the possible cause being simply a poor quality wireless signal at times
If this is the SKY setup you have
http://www.sky.com/shop/__PDF/BroadbandSetUpGuidelines.pdf

then according to that document you have the Ethernet cable to connect hard wired.
Please also check that you do have the filters installed

I cannot find the post regarding the problem with the update on the zip file which is it please


----------



## guliver77

Hello, hello!

I do have a filter on the phone line, there's only the one socket in the house. I've found an ethernet cable but I don't think it's the one that came with the stuff from Sky. It's also irritatingly short. I'll have a go with that in a mo.

The Toshiba file that wouldn't work is on post number 69. It was a display driver update, it should be here: http://www.toshiba.co.uk/innovation/jsp/supportMyProduct.do?service=UK

I downloaded it in Chrome, it said it was going to take ages then seemed to be instantly done but when I tried to unzip the file it said it was empty. I tried in IE, just to see, and the same thing happened


----------



## guliver77

Okay, I have plugged in the ethernet cable. It says it's working, speed 100Mbps. It hasn't made any difference to the things on my computer though. It's starting up a bit quicker now (not since the ethernet change, for the last day or two) but it still takes a while to load Chrome (Just a white screen for a few seconds) It used to load up straight away.
If it's useful info at all; after it's started up I click on desktop and it takes a few seconds for the desktop icons to appear, it never used to do that. Also if I search for something, eg I want to look at event viewer so I start to type in "event" I get the first couple of letters in then it freezes for a short while. It's much worse at this when it hasn't been on long. Again, I never used to have this problem.

Speaking of event viewer 
I have an error; application hang - 1002; the program LiveComm.exe stopped interacting with Windows and was closed.

I also have 18 warnings in the last 24 hours. 16 DNS Client Events - 1014. One DeviceSetupManager - 122; access to drivers on Windows Update was blocked by policy (I'm guessing that one's cause I told it not to check for driver updates?). And one Kernel-PnP 219; the driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load.

Just tell me if I'm waffling on too much, I know I have a tendency to.
Thank you!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well you have a choice
Either you grab the bull by the horns and start again from the recovery partition
OR you return it for repair under warrantry and risk them telling you it is something you have done and then charging you


It clearly is not the wireless connection as I thought - wrongly that it may be


SO it is on all the evidence available down to either a fault on the computer or settings etc you have changed, which you say you have not done.


----------



## guliver77

Well, I said I haven't changed any settings.. as far as I know I haven't changed any settings, I don't remember changing any settings, that doesn't necessarily mean that I haven't changed anything. I might have and not realised or I might have and then forgotten. Who knows 
If there is anything that I can check before doing anything then please let me know.

When you say a fault on the computer do you mean software or hardware? I mean, if it is a fault on the computer will doing a restore to factory settings fix it?
I'll have to wait till the USB stick I ordered arrives before I can get onto that.

I have noticed something though, I swear it runs slower when I have an incognito web browser window open, as opposed to a normal one. I remember reading something about toolbars and whatnot could make browsers run slower so if it runs faster in incognito then that will prove that, but I don't see why it would run slower in incognito. Maybe there is no reason, maybe it's just a random thing but I thought it best to mention it. (I don't have any toolbars or anything downloaded by the way)

Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster

If it is a hardware fault - NO - a recovery to factory condition will not fix it
If it is something software related - hen YES

In private browsing can be slower

I cannot for a moment see it being the explanation as you have said it is slow on IE and o Chrome I think it was

However try this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/internet-explorer/ie-crashes-stops-working#ie=ie-11


----------



## guliver77

Okay,
It's been six days since I wrote on here! I've been busy waiting for the USB stick to arrive, then had someone to stay, then selling the car, and it's half term so the other half is off work. Busy, busy!
So - I am armed with the USB stick now and am about to create recovery media. But, before I do I've been keeping an eye on the old event viewer and I have zero errors in the last week. I have 79 warnings though - all of which are DNS Server warnings. (Apart from a few which are about windows driver updater being blocked by policy), I haven't had the Kernel-PnP warning again.
I haven't been able to test the internet connection on my laptop other places (even though I actually did have an opportunity to do this the other day - I forgot to take the thing with me!) But the person who came to stay brought their laptop here and I had a look in their event viewer. Whilst there were a couple of DNS warnings on their machine from whilst it was at home it was only for one specific website, but whilst at my house there were multiple DNS warnings.

So - my machine seems to have bucked its ideas up and while it is a little slow occasionally still it seems to be error free and the only thing running irritatingly slow is the internet (Chrome and IE) and someone else's laptop here also came up with DNS warnings.

You were right I think about the problem being with the internet? I'm still going to create the recovery media cause I figure it's a wise thing to have but should I still restore my machine to factory settings? What is your advice as to my next action?

A slight aside; this may be a stupid question, but I'm assuming I can't create recovery media then use it on a new hard drive? I ask because I was thinking of putting a new hard drive in the old machine, but then I'd lose the OS and Word etc, surely?

Thank you very much again!


----------



## Macboatmaster

1.


> A slight aside; this may be a stupid question, but I'm assuming I can't create recovery media then use it on a new hard drive? I ask because I was thinking of putting a new hard drive in the old machine, but then I'd lose the OS and Word etc, surely?


No because you cannot install that OS from that laptop on another computer

2.


> Whilst there were a couple of DNS warnings on their machine from whilst it was at home it was only for one specific website, but whilst at my house there were multiple DNS warnings


This shows - more or less beyond doubt that it is your ISP - Internet Service Provider - SKY I think it was and you should speak to them 
The modem.router either needs settings changing or there is a fault somewhere on the line

I suggest you speak to SKY tell them that you have the problem of the slow and intermittent conmnection
Explain that you have tried hard wired and the same problem exists, also explaining that the other computer brought to your house then shows the same problem

It maybe that if you were prepared to enter the SKY modem/
router setup you could then change settings 
for details see the link that I sent on post 118 page 31 of the pdf doc that opens 
As you have tried hard wired, the problem cannot be interference from the wireless channel.

I cannot help you further on where to go in the sky setup for your hub
I would check this first, but where the page is on yours I have not a clue
see screenshot

If it was a wireless connection problem ONLY rather than hard wired as well I would have suggested changing the wireless channel
http://helpforum.sky.com/t5/Broadband-Setup-Connection-WiFi/Slow-Wireless-Connection/ta-p/581920

It may be worthwhile trying this FIRST

http://broadband.diagnostics.sky.com/


----------



## guliver77

I'm sorry it's taking me so long to get back to this now, I seem to have a million things going on at once now. I hope my slowness doesn't make me seem unappreciative.
Thank you very much for the Sky links, I have had a pretty naff phone line since I've lived here (the broadband diagnostic thing asked me about this) but it never really occurred to me that may have an effect on the internet connection. The link told me to call Sky which I don't think I can do because the contract isn't in my name. I'll try and get the other half onto it as soon as I can.

I've been keeping an eye on the event viewer, still getting plenty of DNS Client Event warnings and also one Kernel-PnP warning; the driver WudfRd failed to load for the device LPSensorSWDevice. I do try googling these things but people seem to have different messages for the same error numbers which confuses me.
I have three errors; one yesterday: 2006, LocationProvider, there was an error with the Windows Location Provider database. And two on the 25th: 5973, Activation of application microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_8wekyb3d8bbwe!ppleae38af2e007f4358a809ac99a64a67c1 failed with error: The RPC server is unavailable. See the Microsoft-Windows-TWinUI/Operational log for additional information.

I have no idea what that means. Does it mean anything to you? Is it important?
Thank you very much again, as usual. I haven't done anything to the laptop so I don't know what might have caused the errors. I've made a point of doing nothing to it, apart from anything else because if I do end up doing a restore to factory settings then there's no point in changing anything now.
Oh, I tell a lie, I did find a McAfee thing which I uninstalled. It confused me slightly cause I used the McAfee removal tool to get rid of all of their files then found a file that was missed, then when I was checking installed apps by size (for no other reason than I had just discovered how to) there was an app listed there, so I uninstalled it.


----------



## guliver77

I've tried searching for the Windows-TWinUI/Operational log but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I do not think it is worthy of trying anything else until you resolve the situation with the quality of your signal into the sky box


----------



## guliver77

Okay, thank you, I'll try and get that sorted as soon as I can.
I'll let you know what happens


----------



## golddust

I admit I haven't read every post in this thread, but going back near the beginning when you got the 'hardware related' error message, I would have stopped everything and marched that baby back to the store. How old is this laptop now (didn't sound like it was more than a few months old) and did you take an extended warranty?


----------



## guliver77

I bought it near the beginning of November last year, so roughly four months old now. I didn't get an extended warranty, I don't know what the returns/refunds policies are on computers generally.
If it provides any more info I got it from Argos, of all places. It was the cheapest place to get it by about £50.


----------



## golddust

I would check into it. Sounds like you may have gotten a lemon.


----------

